# ICC 2015 Long Beach Pictures



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 9, 2015)

Unfortunately my IT dept. blocks flickr for me to see these pictures linked from the VBCOA website.  Hope you will be able to enjoy them.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/136044418@N08/albums

Are your in any of these?


----------



## fatboy (Oct 9, 2015)

Couldn't tell you, my IT Nazi's also block the site.............


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 9, 2015)

I noticed Jim Brown in a couple of photos and our chapter president in one

Thanks


----------



## steveray (Oct 9, 2015)

Got to meet Jim for the first time, I will be in the CT picture....


----------

